# The Future Is Here



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Jul 17, 2020)

The Future Is Here

The Geek Bets

Twitter @TheGeekBets https://twitter.com/TheGeekBets

The Geek Bets is the developer of a successful sports betting system called MAXIPRO.
__________

MAXIPRO merges a state of the art sports simulator and a money management strategy while maximizing play frequency.

MAXIPRO rates plays from 1 to 3 units, each unit being equivalent to 1% of starting bankroll.

MAXIPRO starting bankroll is $100,000.
__________

Risked 1 unit to win 0.94 Sydney FC -0.5 -106 vs Wellington Phoenix.


----------

